# Our server/slowness issues should be resolved...



## kitchenelf (Mar 22, 2007)

...in about 48 hours.  There have been some issues as we all have noticed and they are working on them now.  Thanks everyone for your patience.


----------



## csalt (Mar 22, 2007)

*to all concerned *


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 22, 2007)

Well, that's relieving. I was ready to....


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 22, 2007)

LOL @ Jeekinz )

actually I was getting Flashbacks of 1992 when I 1`st got onto the internet with a 14.4 modem


----------



## middie (Mar 22, 2007)

Here I thought it was just happening to me lol. I feel better now.


----------



## amber (Mar 22, 2007)

Yea I kind of noticed that about two nights ago when I came on here and only me and one other person were on here   Glad to hear the problem will be resolved soon.


----------



## Barbara (Mar 23, 2007)

Yes, I have been curious, I had to re-do password and all that junk, plus my favorite places did not take me to the usual spot, thought it was my system. Good to know.


----------



## redkitty (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 23, 2007)

I would be happy if I could just get the "Forum Listings" page to load at all.


----------



## YT2095 (Mar 23, 2007)

This: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/
seems ok here to me, although it takes a good 5 secs to load up.

it needs a big red Triangle with "Men at Work" printed on it


----------



## pacanis (Mar 23, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I would be happy if I could just get the "Forum Listings" page to load at all.


 
I have been walking away and doing something else while waiting.  Much less stressful, trust me on this.   And in my case, since the new post link no longer works for me, it can be even more stressful waiting for a page to load and then realizing it's a page you already read all the posts on and need the next page. Oh well.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 23, 2007)

Hallelujah!!!!


----------



## pacanis (Mar 23, 2007)

Holy cow! It appears to be working again!
The speed anyway.


----------



## middie (Mar 23, 2007)

Yay !!!!!!!!!!!!! I get really bummed when the server is slow.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 23, 2007)

What are y'all talking about?  I haven't had these problems.  Did have to re-sign in again today, tho.


----------

